# czasopismo&magazyn&pismo



## westhartford

Chciałbym wiedzieć jaka jest różnica miedzy słowami czasopismo, magazyn a pismo.

Dziękuję za pomoc


----------



## dn88

_czasopismo_ to _pismo_ ukazujące się w określonych odstępach czasu, ale praktycznie obydwa słowa są używane zamiennie.
_magazyn_ zdefiniowałbym jako _kolorowe czasopismo_ (dużo kolorowych obrazków, na przykład _magazyn telewizyjny_).


----------



## Jenna Vienna

All the words are really similar. The difference is slight and sometimes there is no difference  "Czasopismo" is the most proper word. "Magazyn" is rather a part of the newspaper for example. We can but a newspaper and we can get "magazyn" for automotive fans. So the theme of "magazyn" is strictly defined. "Czasopismo" usually consist of so many themes. I think we can say that "magazyn" is "czasopismo" but "czasopismo" is not always "magazyn"  We use the word "pismo" rarely but in its meaning it is closer to "magazyn".


----------



## westhartford

Thank you so much for your help  / Dziękuję bardzo za pomoc


----------



## cpuzey1

Doesn't the Polish word _magazyn_ also mean "warehouse" Would appreciate some clarification on this....thanks.


----------



## westhartford

cpuzey1 said:


> Doesn't the Polish word _magazyn_ also mean "warehouse" Would appreciate some clarification on this....thanks.



Right. That meaning comes from the verb ''magazynować'', which means to store. Two meanings for one word. And pismo apparently means handwriting too, as in you have a nice handwriting = masz ładnie pismo


----------



## cpuzey1

Gracias!! Do you know the answer to my thread on the Spanish-English forum?? ;-)


----------



## asuuucar

westhartford said:


> Chciałbym wiedzieć jaka jest różnica miedzy słowami czasopismo, magazyn a pismo.
> 
> Dziękuję za pomoc



Tak na marginsie:

gramatycznie poprawnie bedzie: jaka jest roznica miedzy slowami czasopismo, magazyn i pismo?

Ale: jaka jest roznica miedzy czasopismem a magazynem?


----------



## Ben Jamin

westhartford said:


> Right. That meaning comes from the verb ''magazynować'', which means to store. Two meanings for one word. And pismo apparently means handwriting too, as in you have a nice handwriting = masz ładnie pismo


 'Magazyn' comes originally from Arabic and was imported to Polish twice. The first time from French, possibly through German, in the meaning 'store'. The other time from French/English 'magazine' meaning a periodical publication, often directed towards a specific group of readers interested in a topic (cars, travelling, fashion, society gossip, etc). In the last years 'magazyn' has begun to mean, under English influence, any periodical publication.

Pismo means originally 'writing' (as in handwriting) and 'a written paper', also 'letter' (often official letter), and finally 'any periodical publication' (not a book). 
Czasopismo is a publication which is *not* a daily newspaper.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dn88 said:


> _czasopismo_ to _pismo_ ukazujące się w określonych odstępach czasu, ale praktycznie obydwa słowa są używane zamiennie.
> _magazyn_ zdefiniowałbym jako _kolorowe czasopismo_ (dużo kolorowych obrazków, na przykład _magazyn telewizyjny_).


Niekoniecznie, są też, na przykład, magazyny polityczne, które mają głównie tekst. W dzisiejszym użyciu 'magazyn' stał się synonimem czasopisma pod wpływem angielskiego.


----------



## asuuucar

Jeszcze 3 grosze ode mnie:

dla mnie osobiscie czasopismo zawiera tresc mniej powazna niz magazyn. Sa magazyny kultralne (sprzedaje sie Magazyn Kulturalny o ile pamietam o wydarzeniach ze swiata sztuki, kultury), ale czasopismo kulturalne mnie osobiscie nie pasuje i nie brzmi.

u fryzjera np. leza czasopisma do poczytania (np. kobiece plotki itp. czy kolorowe czasopisma o motorach, ale MotoMagazyn ze wzgledu na techniczna tresc brzmi juz dobrze).

N.B zapytajmy tworce posta czy jest jeszcze jest zainteresowany w tych dywagacjach


----------



## BezierCurve

Zastanawiam się, czy magazyn nie jest po prostu rodzajem tematycznego czasopisma?

PS:



> czy jest jeszcze jest zainteresowany w tych dywagacjach


 
Dokładnie tego typu zjawisko obserwuję na co dzień u siebie i bliskich - podświadome użycie przyimków żywcem z języka obcego ("interested _in"_). W jakiś podstępny sposób takie struktury wypierają powoli te właściwe językowi polskiemu.


----------



## Ben Jamin

asuuucar said:


> Jeszcze 3 grosze ode mnie:
> 
> dla mnie osobiscie czasopismo zawiera tresc mniej powazna niz magazyn. Sa magazyny kultralne (sprzedaje sie Magazyn Kulturalny o ile pamietam o wydarzeniach ze swiata sztuki, kultury), ale czasopismo kulturalne mnie osobiscie nie pasuje i nie brzmi.
> 
> u fryzjera np. leza czasopisma do poczytania (np. kobiece plotki itp. czy kolorowe czasopisma o motorach, ale MotoMagazyn ze wzgledu na techniczna tresc brzmi juz dobrze).
> 
> N.B zapytajmy tworce posta czy jest jeszcze jest zainteresowany w tych dywagacjach


Wygląda na to, że co człowiek, to inne znaczenie słowa. Często oparte na zupełnie indywidualnych idiosynkrazjach, lub przypadkowych wydarzeniach. Niewiele jest słów, co do których znaczenia panuje pełna zgoda. Zadaniem językoznawców jest ustalić pierwotne znaczenie słowa oraz jego znaczenie obecne, tak jak je rozumie większość użytkowników. Co mowia slowniki?


A co do twórcy, to niekoniecznie musi on być nadal zainteresowany tematem. O ile wiem to zasady forum tego nie wymagają.


----------



## westhartford

Jestem właściwie bardzo zainteresowany tym tematem. Proszę kontinuować =)


----------



## Ben Jamin

westhartford said:


> Jestem właściwie bardzo zainteresowany tym tematem. Proszę kontynuować =)


 Jeszcze lepiej byłoby: *Ten temat mnie interesuje.*


----------



## westhartford

a interesuję się tym tematem?


----------



## Ben Jamin

westhartford said:


> a interesuję się tym tematem?


 Również dobrze, oba wyrażenia są równoznaczne, tylko kładziemy nacisk na inny element zdania :
*Interesuję* się tym tematem.
*Ten temat* mnie interesuje*.*

Gratulacje za znajomość języka polskiego!


----------



## Kotbury

QUOTE=*asuuucar*

dla mnie osobiscie *czasopismo* zawiera tresc mniej powazna niz *magazyn*. Sa magazyny kultralne (sprzedaje sie Magazyn Kulturalny o ile pamietam o wydarzeniach ze swiata sztuki, kultury), ale czasopismo kulturalne mnie osobiscie nie pasuje i nie brzmi.
u fryzjera np. leza czasopisma do poczytania (np. kobiece plotki itp. czy kolorowe czasopisma o motorach, ale MotoMagazyn ze wzgledu na techniczna tresc brzmi juz dobrze).

QUOTE=*Ben Jamin* Wygląda na to, że co człowiek, to inne znaczenie słowa. Często oparte na zupełnie indywidualnych idiosynkrazjach, lub przypadkowych wydarzeniach.


Właśnie - według mojego wyczucia językowego jest dokładnie odwrotnie: u fryzjera sięgam po magazyn plotkarski, a w poszukowaniu wiadomości kulturalnych - po czasopismo.

*Westhartford*, ¡te acompaño en tu dolor  lingüístico!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kotbury said:


> QUOTE=*asuuucar*
> 
> dla mnie osobiscie *czasopismo* zawiera tresc mniej powazna niz *magazyn*. Sa magazyny kultralne (sprzedaje sie Magazyn Kulturalny o ile pamietam o wydarzeniach ze swiata sztuki, kultury), ale czasopismo kulturalne mnie osobiscie nie pasuje i nie brzmi.
> u fryzjera np. leza czasopisma do poczytania (np. kobiece plotki itp. czy kolorowe czasopisma o motorach, ale MotoMagazyn ze wzgledu na techniczna tresc brzmi juz dobrze).
> 
> QUOTE=*Ben Jamin* Wygląda na to, że co człowiek, to inne znaczenie słowa. Często oparte na zupełnie indywidualnych idiosynkrazjach, lub przypadkowych wydarzeniach.
> 
> 
> Właśnie - według mojego wyczucia językowego jest dokładnie odwrotnie: u fryzjera sięgam po magazyn plotkarski, a w poszukowaniu wiadomości kulturalnych - po czasopismo.
> 
> *Westhartford*, ¡te acompaño en tu dolor lingüístico!


 
Czyli wniosek dla pytającego, twórcy tego wątku: Czasopismo i magazyn oznaczają statystycznie i w gruncie rzeczy *to samo* w dzisiejszych czasach, a i my nauczyliśmy się czegoś.


----------



## westhartford

GRACIAS! Dziekuje!


----------

